# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  αναρροφηση λαδιων αυτοκινητου με 12 volt αντλια

## radiomario

εγω αλλαζω τα λαδια εδώ κ 5 χρόνια σε λιπαντηριο αυτ/των με αριστα αποτελέσματα δηλαδή βγαζει ολη την ποσοτητα λαδιου που εχει μεσα το καρτερ αλλά εκει εχουν επαγγελματικο μηχανημα αναρροφησης λαδιων   , ελεγα για 12 volt αντλιες σαν  αυτό στο video - επειδή είναι πολλοι αυτοι εδώ μεσα που ασχολούνται με πατέντες κλπ  εχει κατασκευασει η πειραματιστεί καποιος φίλος κ τι αποτέλεσμα ειχε κ από τι εργαλειο μοτερακι μπορούμε να βαλουμε ??  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28R8tkc-Nbw

----------


## xsterg

μια βλακεια και μιση ειναι. το οτι ρουφαει τα λαδια δεν σημαινει οτι ρουφαει και οτι υπολειμματα και γρετζια εχει κατω κατω. ο κλασικος τροπος που βγαζεις την βιδα ειναι απειρως καλυτερος.

----------


## DLS 33

Aν ηταν να τα βγαζουν ετσι, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΤΑΠΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗΣ ΛΑΔΙΩΝ !

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γενικά ψάξε για περισταλτικές αντλίες ... (peristaltic pump) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKZ15PKkrf8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR1-qnsGWf8

https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...w=1280&bih=705

----------


## Muttley Black

> μια βλακεια και μιση ειναι. το οτι ρουφαει τα λαδια δεν σημαινει οτι ρουφαει και οτι υπολειμματα και γρετζια εχει κατω κατω. ο κλασικος τροπος που βγαζεις την βιδα ειναι απειρως καλυτερος.



Συμφωνώ. Επίσης κάτι καλό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις τάπα λαδιού με μαγνήτη στην άκρη του, έτσι ώστε να μαζεύει τα γρέζια.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magnet-Oil-P...92d00e&vxp=mtr

----------


## γάτος

> Aν ηταν να τα βγαζουν ετσι, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΤΑΠΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗΣ ΛΑΔΙΩΝ !



Και όμως (δυστυχώς) σε κάτι εξουσιοδοτημένα BMW (τέλη δεκαετίας 90), όταν μπήκα μέσα ήταν σαν να έμπαινες σε χειρουργείο, τίποτα κάτω. Μα λέω πως το κάνουν; Απλά, με αναρρόφηση! Μετά πέρασα και από το ταμείο, φαρμακείο!
Ε δεν ξαναπήγα.

----------


## vasilllis

μου θυμιζεται εποχες του 70 που για να στρωσει ο κινητηρας εκανες 5 αλλαγες λαδιων(μαζι με τα ρινισματα) και καμια 50000 χλμ.
Οι καιροι απο τοτε αλλαξαν,οι κυλινδροι δεχτηκαν επιστρωσεις ,οι τριβες μειωνονται σημαντικα τα γρεζια και τα ρινισματα σχεδον εξαλειφονται.
Αληθεια αλλαζετε λαδια και βλεπετε ρινισματα?

----------


## rama

Η αναρρόφηση είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη πρακτική στις ΗΠΑ, όπου όμως η αλλαγή λαδιού + φίλτρο είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερα συχνό & τακτικό (πχ κάθε 3 μήνες ή 3-5 χιλ μίλια) και φτηνό, κι όχι το κοσμοϊστορικό γεγονός της πενταετίας όπως στην Ελλάδα (όπου έχει φτιαχτεί μύθος οτι πρέπει να πηγαίνεις στην κεντρική αντιπροσωπεία για να αλλάξεις λάδια, αλλιώς χαλάει η εγγύηση κλπ).
Οταν η αλλαγή λαδιού γίνεται τακτικά πριν γίνει μέλανας ζωμός, όταν πάντα αλλάζεις και φίλτρο και πάντα κάνεις την αλλαγή με ζεστή τη μηχανή (κι όχι να έχει κάτσει απο χτές στο συνεργείο, "εχουμε πολλή δουλειά, θα το πάρεις αύριο"), τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα και η αναρρόφηση είναι αποδεκτή. Μιά στις τόσες κάνεις και αλλαγή από την τάπα, και είσαι καλυμμένος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η Κινέζικη τάπα που είδα παραπάνω με μαγνήτη (μάλλον νεοδυμιου) για να μαζεύει τα γρέζια ... με έβαλε σε σκέψεις από την άποψη ότι είχα διαβάσει για τους μαγνήτες ότι αυτοί δεν επιτρέπεται να τοποθετούνται σε θερμοκρασίες άνω των 80 βαθμών Κελσίου?/deggres? (διότι χάνουν την απόδοση τους ή καταστρέφονται?).. στην "κόλαση " του Κάρτερ τι θερμοκρασίες έχουμε?





> Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει το φαινόμενο κατά το οποίο, αν θερμάνουμε ένα μαγνητισμένο υλικό πάνω από κάποια θερμοκρασία, χάνει τις μαγνητικές του ιδιότητες (Εικ. 13). Η θερμοκρασία αυτή λέγεται θερμοκρασία Curie. Αυτό συμβαίνει, επειδή πάνω από αυτή τη θερμοκρασία οι μαγνητικές περιοχές χάνουν τον προσανατολισμό που είχαν. Το ίδιο θα παρατηρήσουμε, αν σφυρηλατήσουμε ένα μαγνητισμένο υλικό (π.χ. μεταλλικό έλασμα) (Εικ. 14). Η σφυρηλάτηση καταστρέφει τη διάταξη που είχαν οι μαγνητικές περιοχές με αποτέλεσμα να απομαγνητιστεί.



http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/s...13/3336,13490/

Πάλι μας "χούφτωσαν " οι Κινέζοι (μετά τα energy saver) και μας πούλησαν μια βίδα (2 εκατοστών) με 8 Ευρώ.

----------


## γάτος

Αφήστε που μιλάμε και για κινητήρες κραμάτων αλουμινίου πλέον. Οπότε ο μαγνήτης, για όσο διατηρεί τις μαγνητικές του ιδιότητες, τι να μαζέψει;

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Ο κινητήρας δεν έχει μέσα λίμα για να βγάζει γρέζι τόσο μεγάλο ώστε να μη μπορεί να το ρουφήξει η αντλία.
Τα λεγόμενο γρέζι είναι σαν σκόνη αν μπορείτε να τα  δείτε 
αυτό θα το συναντήσετε σε καινούργιο κινητήρα., αν και σήμερα οι κινητήρες φεύγουν από το εργοστάσιο χωρίς να χρειάζονται "στρώσιμο"
Αν είχε γρέζι με την έννοια που το λέτε θα χρειαζόταν το αυτοκίνητο κυλίνδρους και ρεκτιφιέ κάθε εβδομάδα
Περισσότερα είναι τα καμένα και πιθανόν κατάλοιπα βενζίνας  - πετρελαίου

Τώρα για το πότε χρειάζεται αλλαγή το λάδι Δείτε τι γράφει ο κατασκευαστής του λαδιού. Και οι αντιπροσωπείες από τα ίδια λάδια βάζουν Δεν έχουν κανένα μαγικό ντενεκάκι που βγάζει λάδι μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο κινητήρα. 
Δείτε και το πρόγραμμα όσων αυτοκινήτων δίνουν δωρεάν service για κάποια χρόνια. για τα χρόνια αυτά τα υλικά έχουν περισσότερο χρόνο αντοχής!!!
Όταν ο κατασκευαστής λεει 5000 χιλ Εσύ γιατί πρέπει να τα αλλάξεις στα 3000???

----------


## Ninetie

Διότι ο κατασκευαστής θέλει να παρουσιάσει ένα όχημα φιλικό προς το χρήστη και οικονομικό στη συντήρηση. Τα 5000 που δίνει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι το μέγιστο αποδεκτό για να μην πάρεις τον κινητήρα στα χέρια πριν τις 150.000 χιλιόμετρα. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι αν αλλάζεις λάδια νωρίτερα ή αν επιμένεις λιγάκι παραπάνω στα service θα κάνεις κακό, ίσα-ίσα. Εάν στοχεύεις στη μακροζωία του αυτοκινήτου (και δε το αλλάζεις κάθε 3-5 χρόνια) και επιθυμείς την απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία του για χρόνια, μειώνοντας παράλληλα τις όποιες "ατυχίες" θα βάλεις λίγο πιο βαθειά το χέρι στην τσέπη, είτε με την μορφή μικρότερων διαστημάτων αλλαγής λαδιών, είτε με κάποιο καλύτερο λάδι απ'το τηγανόλαδο της αντιπροσωπείας, είτε με κάτι άλλο.

----------


## betacord85

οσο πιο νωρις αλλαζεις τα λαδια τοσο καλυτερα γαι τον κινητηρα...και ενοειτε οτι παιζει μεγαλη σημασια to viscocity και η ποιοτητα του λαδιου...μην κανετε σαν εναν φιλο μου που ειχε το mercedes το 200αρι και εβαζε τα λαδια του lidl!

----------


## radiomario

> Aν ηταν να τα βγαζουν ετσι, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΤΑΠΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗΣ ΛΑΔΙΩΝ !



 γνωριζεις φιλε δημητρη οτι μερικα αυτοκινητα π.χ. smart  ΔΕΝ εχουν ταπα στο καρτερ ????

----------


## DLS 33

το δικο μου παντως,  Opel Manda  δυστυχως εχει....  :Smile:

----------


## haris_216

> γνωριζεις φιλε δημητρη οτι μερικα αυτοκινητα π.χ. smart  ΔΕΝ εχουν ταπα στο καρτερ ????



Επίσης κάποια αυτοκίνητα (πχ bmw mini) δεν έχουν ρεζέρβα.
Τί ακριβώς μας λέει αυτό, πέρα από το ότι "πάντα υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις";

----------


## xsterg

ξεφυγαμε απο το θεμα. λοιπον. η αναρροφηση λαδιων ειναι μεγιστη βλακεια. ναι, βολευει, δεν λερωνει αλλα δεν κανει καλο στον κινητήρα. ειναι σαν την καισαρικη στις γυναικες. βολευει την εγκυο και τον μαιευτηρα, αλλα δεν ειναι σωστη απο ιατρικη σκοπια.

----------


## θοδωρης ποντιος

> ξεφυγαμε απο το θεμα. λοιπον. η αναρροφηση λαδιων ειναι μεγιστη βλακεια. ναι, βολευει, δεν λερωνει αλλα δεν κανει καλο στον κινητήρα. ειναι σαν την καισαρικη στις γυναικες. βολευει την εγκυο και τον μαιευτηρα, αλλα δεν ειναι σωστη απο ιατρικη σκοπια.



καλησπερα κυριοι και επιτρεψτε μου μια παρενθεση.μην αφηνεται την αγνοια να σας εκθετει,γιατι ετσι θα γυρισουμε στο μεσαιωνα.και βεβαια υπαρχουν πολλα αυτοκινητα που δεν εχουν ταπα απο το καρτερ ,η εχουν αλλα δεν την χρισημοποιουν,και τραβουν τα καμενα λαδια απο ειδικο στομιο στο πανω μερος του κινηηττηρα η και απο τον δεικτη λαδιου με ειδικο σωληνακι,χωρις βεβαι να χαλαει οκινητηρας η να μενουν κατω τα ''γρεζια''.στην αγορα υπαρχουν ειδικες 'αναροφησεις ελαιου 'που με την μεθοδο του κενου αναροφουν τα ζεστα λαδια απο το καρτερ του κινητηρα,οπως περιπου τα βυτια ακαθαρτων λυματων με υποπιεση.η αντλια στο βιντεο ειναι μια  καλη λυση αν και οχι επαγγελματικη.αυτα τα ολιγα.γι ακθε επεξηγηση ,εδω..
καλο σας βραδυ.
θοδωρης ποντιος

----------

